# My Aunt



## LadyCook61 (Aug 14, 2008)

my favorite Aunt died this morning of pancreatic cancer.  It was expected but it still hurts to lose her.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 14, 2008)

Sorry lady.  Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh, Im so sorry! Losing someone special isnt easy whether its expected or not. My sympathies to you and your family. Your in my thoughts


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 14, 2008)

Elsie - I'm so sorry.  I know it hurts...remember all those wonderful times you had with her and know that she is still very near...


----------



## kadesma (Aug 14, 2008)

Elsie,
I'm so sorry..I wish there were something I could do for you..You have my thoughts and prayers...Hugs to you and your family.
kadesma


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 14, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## homecook (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry! It's never easy whether you expect it or not. Thoughts and prayers going out to you.

Barb


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 14, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> my favorite Aunt died this morning.  It was expected but it still hurts to lose her.



LadyCook, thanks for informing us of your loss.  Losing a favorite is the hardest of all.  Do you still have any of your parents and if so was it dad or mom's sister.  I remember all my favorites too but I have faith that I will see them again.  They all told me when I was young to know that this life isn't all there is.  Hope your aunt believed the same way.  May you always remember her and the love and joy you both had when being together.  I am sure her life was not for nothing if you considered her your favorite and she knew it.  What a beautiful picture you two made when together.  Please accept my sympathy. How good God is to put these people in our lives.  I am sure He will grant you the comfort you need.


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 14, 2008)

So sorry for your loss of your Aunt - God Bless.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 14, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Sorry lady. Hugs to you and your family.


thank you pdswife...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 14, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> Oh, Im so sorry! Losing someone special isnt easy whether its expected or not. My sympathies to you and your family. Your in my thoughts


 thank you Kathe...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 14, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Elsie - I'm so sorry. I know it hurts...remember all those wonderful times you had with her and know that she is still very near...


 thank you Kitchenelf...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 14, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Elsie,
> I'm so sorry..I wish there were something I could do for you..You have my thoughts and prayers...Hugs to you and your family.
> kadesma


 thank you kadesma...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 14, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I am sorry for your loss.


 
thank you, Andy...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 14, 2008)

homecook said:


> I'm so sorry! It's never easy whether you expect it or not. Thoughts and prayers going out to you.
> 
> Barb


 
Thank you, Barb...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 14, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> LadyCook, thanks for informing us of your loss. Losing a favorite is the hardest of all. Do you still have any of your parents and if so was it dad or mom's sister. I remember all my favorites too but I have faith that I will see them again. They all told me when I was young to know that this life isn't all there is. Hope your aunt believed the same way. May you always remember her and the love and joy you both had when being together. I am sure her life was not for nothing if you considered her your favorite and she knew it. What a beautiful picture you two made when together. Please accept my sympathy. How good God is to put these people in our lives. I am sure He will grant you the comfort you need.


 
Thank you. Both parents are gone, my aunt was my dad's only sister.  Oh she knew she was my favorite, I always told her she was.  I was her flower girl at her wedding over 40 yrs. ago.  She is survived by a husband and 5 adult children, 4 grandchildren and one great grandchild.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 14, 2008)

Barb L said:


> So sorry for your loss of your Aunt - God Bless.


 
thank you Barb...


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 14, 2008)

_LC, you know how I feel about you, dear lady, so with all my sympathies, hang in there._
_Thank you for letting us feel like family in sharing with us. Please let us know if you need us more._

_{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{& PRAYERS }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}_


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 14, 2008)

I am so sorry to read of your loss.  Try to let your happy memories of this favorite aunt help to carry you through your grief...


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry LC61.  I can only think that memories will carry you through.  Blessings sent to your family.


----------



## sattie (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm sooo sorry to hear that LadyCook... my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  I remember losing my favorite aunt. It was like a little piece of me was cut out.

Sending you prayers and hugs.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 14, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> Thank you. Both parents are gone, my aunt was my dad's only sister.  Oh she knew she was my favorite, I always told her she was.  I was her flower girl at her wedding over 40 yrs. ago.  She is survived by a husband and 5 adult children, 4 grandchildren and one great grandchild.



OH my how heartsick you must be.  This is really hard.  I am sure you are very close to her children and this will make it more acceptable with her having large family, must have really been good person, as you truly are.  Really hurts when you get more details of the life this dear one must have had.  Her children as well as you were the real gifts in her life.  What is love if you can't give it to your family.  Shame when the family divides after the mother passes.  I am praying for you and her family that all of you will remain close and support each other just as if she would have wanted.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 14, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> _LC, you know how I feel about you, dear lady, so with all my sympathies, hang in there._
> _Thank you for letting us feel like family in sharing with us. Please let us know if you need us more._
> 
> _{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{& PRAYERS }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}_


 
thank you , qs...


----------



## Mama (Aug 14, 2008)

Sorry for your loss LadyCook.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 14, 2008)

bethzaring said:


> I am so sorry to read of your loss. Try to let your happy memories of this favorite aunt help to carry you through your grief...


 
thank you bethzaring...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 14, 2008)

sattie said:


> I'm sooo sorry to hear that LadyCook... my thoughts and prayers are with you.


 
thank you sattie....


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 14, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. I remember losing my favorite aunt. It was like a little piece of me was cut out.
> 
> Sending you prayers and hugs.


 
thank you , ChefJune... yes it does feel like a piece of me is cut out .


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 14, 2008)

Mama said:


> Sorry for your loss LadyCook.


 
thank you Mama


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 14, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> OH my how heartsick you must be. This is really hard. I am sure you are very close to her children and this will make it more acceptable with her having large family, must have really been good person, as you truly are. Really hurts when you get more details of the life this dear one must have had. Her children as well as you were the real gifts in her life. What is love if you can't give it to your family. Shame when the family divides after the mother passes. I am praying for you and her family that all of you will remain close and support each other just as if she would have wanted.


 
I am close to my cousins.  My Aunt was a wonderful woman.  I know her family will not divide, they are close knit and we all keep in touch.  I am glad she was able to see her first and only great grandchild before she died.  She never drank or smoked , who knows why she ended up with cancer.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your loved ones.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 14, 2008)

SizzlininIN said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your loved ones.


 

thank you Sizzlin


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 14, 2008)

Sorry LC, good she knew she was loved.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 14, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Sorry LC, good she knew she was loved.


 
thank you suziquzie...


----------



## luvs (Aug 14, 2008)

hugs & more hugs.
-luvs


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 14, 2008)

luvs said:


> hugs & more hugs.
> -luvs


 
thank you luvs...


----------



## redkitty (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh Lady, I'm so sorry for your loss.  Sending you a big hug.


----------



## middie (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh Lady I'm so sorry. Sending you hugs and prayers


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 14, 2008)

redkitty said:


> Oh Lady, I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending you a big hug.


 
thank you redkitty,...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 14, 2008)

middie said:


> Oh Lady I'm so sorry. Sending you hugs and prayers


 

thank you middie....


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 14, 2008)

so sorry for your loss..........pancreatic cancer....what a bummer..........I dream about my grandmother a lot............she'll probably come to you in your dreams, LC, and will truly never be gone............hugs............


----------



## Lynd (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm not sure if I have posted in this thread yet (bad memory) but I'm really sorry to hear about your loss and hope you'll be okay.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 15, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> so sorry for your loss..........pancreatic cancer....what a bummer..........I dream about my grandmother a lot............she'll probably come to you in your dreams, LC, and will truly never be gone............hugs............


 
thank you expatgirl...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 15, 2008)

Lynd said:


> I'm not sure if I have posted in this thread yet (bad memory) but I'm really sorry to hear about your loss and hope you'll be okay.


 thank you Lynd...


----------



## Bilby (Aug 16, 2008)

Just got to see this thread LC. So sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 16, 2008)

Bilby said:


> Just got to see this thread LC. So sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you.


 
thank you Bilby...


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 16, 2008)

i just saw this lc! i am so so sorry!! expected or not, it does still hurt. now she can go on without pain!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 16, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> i just saw this lc! i am so so sorry!! expected or not, it does still hurt. now she can go on without pain!!


 
thank you Stacy.


----------



## deelady (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh wow, I am also very sorry for your difficult time. Prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 17, 2008)

deelady said:


> Oh wow, I am also very sorry for your difficult time. Prayers go out to you and your family.


 
thank you deelady..


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear this.  I will keep you and your family in my prayers.

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 17, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I'm sorry to hear this. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.
> 
> Barbara


 
thank you Barbara...


----------

